# Best plants for 2.1 WPG ?????



## Lymric (Feb 27, 2011)

I would like to plant my tank, it has 2.1 WPG and is tall enough for most any plant I know of  can anyone please suggest which will do best under that lighting, and will also tolerate a newb  iv never had much luck with plants, but I never knew what to get so i just got w/e looked nice to me :lol: prob not the best "strategy"


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

What size tank is it, and you're not running CO2 correct?


----------



## Lymric (Feb 27, 2011)

it is 46"L x 16"W x 22"T I was led to believe it was 120 gal, but I know it is much smaller then that... and yes I'm not running Co2, though I may in the future


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

what do you have for substate? light is what plants use to make food, but they need nuitrients too.


----------



## Lymric (Feb 27, 2011)

average sized gravel, and I use an UG filter, so I'm pretty sure there will be enough nutrients. i had floating plants that did beautifully (took over actually) but they did not appreciate the new lights (too hot maybe??) so iv got rid of them, and would like to replace them with something else to eat the nitrogen and other yuck.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Root feeders such as amazon swords or cryptocoryne are very forgiving and good for newbies to try growing.


----------



## szavi (Nov 21, 2010)

Lymric said:


> it is 46"L x 16"W x 22"T I was led to believe it was 120 gal, but I know it is much smaller then that... and yes I'm not running Co2, though I may in the future


If you came to the next wenesday VAHS meeting you will be able to get all the plants you can handle, and very cheap. And if CRS-Fan is there, which he likely will, every possible question you can dream of about plants will be answered.

Join the fun, join the VAHS:lol:

Sean


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I have regular gravel and no co2. I'm still a newbie with little success growing plants, but bolbitis seems to be doing exceptionally well in my 20G.


----------



## Lymric (Feb 27, 2011)

*...*



szavi said:


> If you came to the next wenesday VAHS meeting you will be able to get all the plants you can handle, and very cheap. And if CRS-Fan is there, which he likely will, every possible question you can dream of about plants will be answered.
> 
> Join the fun, join the VAHS:lol:
> 
> Sean


much as I'd like to attend, I'm a little far away, hopefully one of these times I can make it.


----------

